# IRISH STATE PENSION



## louthguy (15 Sep 2016)

Hi

ive been working abroad the past few years . Is it possible for me to still pay into the irish state pension even though im not living and working in the country? I intend to return home in the next 2 years and start working again in Ireland.


----------



## ppmeath (15 Sep 2016)

All the info you need is here:
http://www.welfare.ie/en/pages/qualifying-for-state-pension-contributory.aspx#q12


----------



## FonaFona (15 Sep 2016)

Is there a better site out there to explain qualifying for the state pension? It's so complicated.

I asked for my contributions report - would be great to plug in the numbers and get a report spit out the other end stating what more exactly I need to do in order to qualify.


----------



## Monbretia (15 Sep 2016)

Call in to a Citizens Information office with the info and they will work it out for you, don't think something exists to spit out a report for you on this


----------



## Protocol (16 Sep 2016)

Here are the three rules, shortened:

*4. What are the social insurance conditions I must satisfy to qualify for State pension (contributory)?*

To qualify for State pension (contributory) you must have


_*REQUIREMENT *_1 = started paying social insurance before reaching age 56
*
and


REQUIREMENT 2 = paid* at least 520 full rate social insurance contributions (if you turn 66 before 6th April 2012 you need 260 *paid *full rate contributions)
*
*

*and*

_*THIRD REQUIREMENT IS THE TRICKY ONE TO UNDERSTAND*_


a yearly average of at least 48 *paid and/or credited *full rate contributions from 1979 to the end of the  contribution year before you reach age 66
*or*


a yearly average of at least 10 *paid and/or credited* full rate contributions from 1953 (or the year you started insurable employment, if later) to the end of the  contribution year before you reach age 66.
*Note:* You need a yearly average of 10 full rate contributions to get the minimum payment rate of State pension (contributory).  You need a yearly average of 48 full rate contributions to get the maximum payment rate.  Please see *Question 2* for weekly rates of payment.


----------



## Gordon Gekko (16 Sep 2016)

A ridiculous aspect of this is as follow:

Like many people, I did some work at 16. Then I was studying for a number of years (call it 6). Then I entered the workforce for real. 

On the basis of the above, I won't qualify for a full pension because my 6 years of inactivity contaminates my total working life.

A disincentive to take a part-time job as a kid if ever there was one...


----------



## Monbretia (16 Sep 2016)

This is true, and it often cropped up when I was dealing with this sort of query, it lowers your annual average.


----------



## Conan (16 Sep 2016)

But remember that from 2020 the criteria for the Irish State Pension is due to change. Assuming the change goes ahead as planned, once you have a minimum of 30 years PRSI you will qualify for the full pension. If less than 30 years then it will be a proportionate payment. So PRSI contributed at age 16 plus will be of benefit.


----------



## monagt (16 Sep 2016)

Conan said:


> But remember that from 2020 the criteria for the Irish State Pension is due to change. Assuming the change goes ahead as planned, once you have a minimum of 30 years PRSI you will qualify for the full pension. If less than 30 years then it will be a proportionate payment. So PRSI contributed at age 16 plus will be of benefit.



So is Averaging gone in 2020 if change goes ahead?

Averaging rule currently can kill your pension?
Pay a few PRSI at age 20 then from age 35 to 66 = 31 years BUT 31/45 = your average so less pension entitlement.

Am I wrong?


----------



## rob oyle (16 Sep 2016)

Gordon Gekko said:


> A ridiculous aspect of this is as follow:
> 
> Like many people, I did some work at 16. Then I was studying for a number of years (call it 6). Then I entered the workforce for real.
> 
> ...



I thought full-time students were entitled to credits for the years they were in education?? Surely that hasn't changed?


----------



## James Mc Vicker (16 Sep 2016)

Hi there,

I have 30 years in the UK, fully paid up and entitled to the full UK pension.

Now, we moved back home to Ireland nearly 2 years ago and I am now 51, so I have 15 years to go until pensionable age (which will give me just shy of 17 years or 884 contributions) here in Ireland. I see some information about the Irish pension being payable at to me once I reach 66, if I make 520 contributions or 10 years. Now, my questions are:

1, 520 contributions, or 10 years, are these weekly contributions, as it does not state that anywhere. If I make the 17 years, will I get a proportion of the state pension or full as it seems to imply full.

2, Given that I do make the 520 contributions, will I be eligible to claim both my UK and Irish pensions separately.  

Thanks peoples.


----------



## mtk (16 Sep 2016)

See
http://europa.eu/youreurope/citizens/work/retire-abroad/state-pensions-abroad/index_en.htm

Very good re eu pensions IMHO


----------



## Muz (16 Sep 2016)

So if I retire in 2019 without the requisite number of contributions for a full pension, can I reapply in 2020 and get the full pension as I will have 30 years?

Thank you.


----------



## Northie (16 Sep 2016)

rob oyle said:


> I thought full-time students were entitled to credits for the years they were in education?? Surely that hasn't changed?



They are indeed but.... there's always a but.

From: Citizens Information
"Student credits are only given once, and can cover periods in full-time education. To qualify you must have worked and paid PRSI Class A before starting your course. You must have started your course before you reached 23 years of age and before you have taken up full-time insurable employment. You apply for _student credits_ when you are applying for a social insurance payment. You must supply written confirmation from the school or college stating that you were a student there, and the dates you attended. You may also have to show that you have started full-time employment. This can mean submitting your P60 or a letter from your employer."

I got caught out many years ago when as a 25 yr old I applied for illness benefit or the then dental benefit can't remember which one and I didn't have enough credits. When I queried it on the basis that I (like Mr Gekko) had been making contributions from 16 via part time work and that I had spent 4 years in college I was told that the student credits expire at 25 at which point all they look at is employment contributions. I think I was about 2 weeks credits short.

I don't know if this is the case for pension calculations - must check it at some stage.


----------



## Gerry Canning (16 Sep 2016)

James,

You will have paid for and therefore will get UK and ROI Contributory state pensions + any work pension(s) from here and /or UK.

In answer,
1. You can and will claim both UK and ROI pensions separately.
2. You will from what you say get full UK.Have you checked with Newcastle and got print out?
3. Once you have Monthly (not weekly) in ROI above 10 years ie 520 contributions you will get part ROI contributory pension. You only get full if you have average 48 per year since 1979 ?, check Social welfare website and trundle through your numbers .It seems that with 17 years ie 17 by 52 = 884 divided by years = ?circa 200 per week V full years of 233.


Muz  not sure what you mean? if Its, that at 2019 and that's your retirement age ,and are slightly shy of years needed to get full pension , then you will be docked , but only a little , its not that you will be hammered. You can,t magically reapply in 2020.


----------



## Gerry Canning (16 Sep 2016)

James , Just a thought ?
I believe Uk was moving to 35 years contributions = £155 per week , so you have 30 = £133 per week , I know there are some allowances , so am just asking ! I understand you can contribute to sort out any potential years needed.


----------

